

World's oldest blogger makes final post - astrec
http://www.theage.com.au/news/web/worlds-oldest-blogger-makes-final-post/2008/07/14/1215887490954.html
R.I.P Olive
======
noonespecial
I find it very compelling that this otherwise ordinary lady's words may very
well be with us _forever_. (Or at least so long as our society lasts.)

I sometimes find myself wishing more older people would start blogging so that
what knowlege they carry will not be lost.

------
astrec
R.I.P Olive

